# ligne des fichiers entièrement en couleur sur big sur?



## ericreims (16 Février 2021)

bonjour je peux choisir un tag de couleur pour tel ou tel fichier sur big sur mais ça se limite à un rond qui est assez peu visible sur une grande quantité de fichier, on ne peut pas choisir d'avoir la ligne entière en couleur?


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Février 2021)

comme sur les versions précédentes... il faut passer par une extension. patiner je crois ou c'est un autre du genre.


----------

